# The Dummy of the Day Awards goes too?



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

ME!! Washed my car at a powerwash place and the hose snagged my spoiler as I left the bay. Tore my spoiler right off the trumk, including my brake light wire. So, what shall I do to address this issue. I figured i would temporarily plug the holes until I get the wiring harness repaired, but long term what do you suggest?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh dude, that's heartbreaking!
Just plug the hole with some silicone sealer until you get the repair done.
Did you damage the trunklid at all?
Are you planning on putting the spoiler back on?
Is the spoiler ruined?

Russ


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

spoiler's ruined. It was ripped from the mount. I had to do the walk of shame to the rear of the car and try to save face by ripping the remaining portion off the trunk like it was nothing to me. I do plan on getting a new spoiler. But, I was lucky. no real damage to the trunk. It is slightly off center though.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Go ahead and realign the trunk now. You can also temporarily fill the holes with some nylon plugs from Home Depot or Lowe's.

As for a replacement spoiler, since so many guys remove theirs, look around on eBay for one. Get one the same color as your car to save on painting costs. Another thing you can do is try to get one from http://www.clevelandpickapart.com.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

criminally_sane said:


> spoiler's ruined. It was ripped from the mount. I had to do the walk of shame to the rear of the car and try to save face by ripping the remaining portion off the trunk like it was nothing to me. I do plan on getting a new spoiler. But, I was lucky. no real damage to the trunk. It is slightly off center though.


Hey, is this the YJ forum?arty: 

:agree with what b said. Get the alignment done first as so there won't be an leaking issues to compound the problem.
Glad you're gonna put the spoiler back on. Personally, I'm not part of the "spoilerless" crowd.
You should be able to pick one up, You might want to check the for sale section at ls1gto.com, there are always seller dumping spoilers on there, or post a WTB in there.

I do feel your pain man. I bought a beautiful set of OEM 18s for my car. Had them on less than a week, and kissed a curb with one. Was sick for three days.

Good luck with your search.

Russ


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Damn... I've heard of other GOAT owners wanting to do a spoiler delete on their rides, but man you took it to the extreme.... That really sucks...


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

u-got-gto said:


> Damn... I've heard of other GOAT owners wanting to do a spoiler delete on their rides, but man you took it to the extreme.... That really sucks...


You are so cruel!! I may leave it off for a while. But I still want to get the spoiler because you guys are so bogus!! They really don't have an emoticon for this. My wife said I should drive the old 01 Grand prix se until I get the spoiler fixed. God, I love her youthful ignorance.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

criminally_sane said:


> You are so cruel!! I may leave it off for a while. But I still want to get the spoiler because you guys are so bogus!! They really don't have an emoticon for this. My wife said I should drive the old 01 Grand prix se until I get the spoiler fixed. God, I love her youthful ignorance.


PM me for info on a YJ spolier. I found one for you.

Russ


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cleveland-Pick-A-Part is a JOKE. DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*Stock spoiler*

I have a 2004 YJ stock spoiler. I bought a SAP wing so i have this one layin around.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

04stangkiller said:


> I have a 2004 YJ stock spoiler. I bought a SAP wing so i have this one layin around.


Not too far of a drive for me. Just went there for a training on the 6th. PM me, I am interested. Thanks.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*

Lemme know what you think a fair price is.. ill have to look around to see what its worth.. lemme know when you will be in town next


----------

